# Square Mile's Yemenia is now up for preorder - £40.00 for 200g, roasted and dispatched next Thursday (26th November).



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/bait-alal

Anyone taking the plunge?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I've looked at it about 6 times and debated it...

I shouldn't...

But I might.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jaffro said:


> I've looked at it about 6 times and debated it...
> 
> I shouldn't...
> 
> But I might.


 I did 😆


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

Curious to try it but Yemeni coffee is for the quality very expensive at the best of times. Because of the hype and marketing that has gone in to this I think it is very, very expensive. Perhaps I am wrong and it will be a game changer but I will probably wait until next year's harvest when I suspect prices may settle down a bit.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

J_Fo said:


> I did 😆


 Me too 😉


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

davril said:


> Curious to try it but Yemeni coffee is for the quality very expensive at the best of times. Because of the hype and marketing that has gone in to this I think it is very, very expensive. Perhaps I am wrong and it will be a game changer but I will probably wait until next year's harvest when I suspect prices may settle down a bit.


 Game changer nah, one can hope for tasty brew


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

davril said:


> Curious to try it but Yemeni coffee is for the quality very expensive at the best of times. Because of the hype and marketing that has gone in to this I think it is very, very expensive. Perhaps I am wrong and it will be a game changer but I will probably wait until next year's harvest when I suspect prices may settle down a bit.


 Yeah I'm thinking similar.

It's definitely over priced to an extent, but I guess limited supply accounts for some of the price. Maybe marketing and hype increases it further.

Last year around my birthday I got some Panamanian gesha to try. I was going to do the same this year and get some from kiss the hippo. However, this popped up and I thought I'd change my plans.

Prices of Panama gesha are still pretty high though. Maybe Yemenia will stay quite high as well?

I suppose geshas from other countries are usually cheaper, so maybe hype and marketing is just keeping the Panama stuff comparatively really high?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had too many disappointing experiences with expensive lots, expectations are so high having paid so much that it's hard to be satisfied. The odd one has been worth it, though

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jaffro said:


> Yeah I'm thinking similar.
> 
> It's definitely over priced to an extent, but I guess limited supply accounts for some of the price. Maybe marketing and hype increases it further.
> 
> ...


 Supply versus demand , prices driven not auction generally hoovered up by the Japanese


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Supply versus demand , prices driven not auction generally hoovered up by the Japanese


 Totally see its supply vs demand. Hadn't realised the Japanese went for it so hard. Interesting, thanks for the insight!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

It's crazy to think that one of the most unique and limited coffees in the world currently can be, at a regular 15-18g dose, be brewed at a similar price (£3 - £3.60) to your average high street festive coffee 🙃


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

nufc1 said:


> It's crazy to think that one of the most unique and limited coffees in the world currently can be, at a regular 15-18g dose, be brewed at a similar price (£3 - £3.60) to your average high street festive coffee 🙃


 That's a very good way of looking at it!

However, I think I'd still rather go for three £12 bags (250g). I'll see what people say, though, maybe it'll be worth it in the future.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

So, take the plunge and discover that it's not to your taste - not a great experience.

Or, on the other hand, it could just be the most fantastic coffee you ever taste - possibly leaving you regarding all that cheap old £20 for 250g stuff as undrinkable going forward.

For myself, there are still way too many coffees at slightly lower price points that I still need to try first.

Regards,
John


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

@nufc1 you make a very persuasive case!

Also a great option if your freezer is running out of space for more beans 😂

Putting Champagne onto the tasting notes is a clever little nudge to help justify the £40 price tag 🥂 It very nearly worked...


----------



## RTCoffee (Nov 27, 2020)

I just got a bag of Yemenia from Quarterhorse, much cheaper as it isn't an 'alchemy' lot.

It tastes exactly like all the Udaini variety coffees I've had from Yemen before.

The fact its being sold as a brand new mother arabica variety when its the same coffee thats been farmed and sold for generations is just a load of marketing rubbish.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

RTCoffee said:


> I just got a bag of Yemenia from Quarterhorse, much cheaper as it isn't an 'alchemy' lot.


 Thanks for this, good to know about these if I dig the Square Mile offering... nearly half the price of the Square Mile ones so a fair bit cheaper too!

The lot Quarterhouse are offering went for $25 a pound and the one Square Mile is offering went for $66.50 a pound so understandable that it's almost twice the price I suppose.

https://auction.allianceforcoffeeexcellence.org/en/lots/auction/2020-qima-private-collection-auction

How is the Quarterhouse?


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

20g in, 42g out - 18seconds

way too quick, need to go finer on the Niche (I used my setting of 14 which may differ to your setting of 14)


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

@tonnesofquestionsThe Sq Mile was roasted for filter only so you may have trouble dialling it in perfectly. They have also recommended resting it for a few days


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

@josephgoodsell I wondered that, i never check if their coffees are espresso/filter but will do. It's rested 3 days, i'll come back to it mid week thanks!


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

tonnesofquestions said:


> 20g in, 42g out - 18seconds
> 
> way too quick, need to go finer on the Niche (I used my setting of 14 which may differ to your setting of 14)
> 
> View attachment 48828


 How does it taste 😋


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> How does it taste 😋


 Seriously bright haha, it's only 200g so I'll wait a few more days before dialling in again


----------



## RTCoffee (Nov 27, 2020)

J_Fo said:


> How is the Quarterhouse?


 It is a good coffee, full bodied, rich, very cherry like. If it wasn't due to the supply issues in yemen I would not be impressed for the price though.

Given how much the lot Square Mile went for theirs seems like great value.


----------



## gw368 (Aug 18, 2016)

After 3 days the Bait Alal from Square Mile is seriously coming into its own on filter. Currently drinking an outstanding aeropress - sparkling champagne acidity on the finish. For coffees like this the quality of your water is so important - I dread to think of the number of people paying this sort of money for unbelievable coffees and then shoving crap water through it...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Lovely V60 this morning, using a slightly amended James Hoffman method (1/2 the amounts but the same times).

2:0 on Feld

15g/250ml

30 ml Bloom for 45 seconds

45: pour up to 150ml over 30 seconds

1:15: pour up to 250ml over 30 seconds

1:45 little stir/swirl/tap whatever takes your fancy

Finished at 2:44

Deliciously fruity and jammy but also light and quite tea like.

I obviously wouldn't be buying these every week but I'm really glad to be trying them, they're gorgeous.

The process reminds me of an anaerobic process and it's not dissimilar to an anaerobic Gesha I got from Caravan a couple of years ago, got a similar strawberry milkshake/candy taste.

Square Mile recommend using a slightly coarser than typical grind and a brew time of about 2.30 so next I'll try one with the Feld at 2:2 and see how that affects the taste. Looking forward to trying a long steep Aeropress as well.

.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Thought I'd cup these next to the pharmacie offering from Dog & Hat.

I love the pharmacie coffee, but the yemenia made every other coffee I've got feel boring haha.

As others have said, jammy and getting a lovely hit of rose. It's definitely different to anything I've had before.

Won't put this one anywhere near the espresso machine, too expensive to dial in and it's an absolutely cracking filter.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Thought I'd cup these next to the pharmacie offering from Dog & Hat.
> 
> I love the pharmacie coffee, but the yemenia made every other coffee I've got feel boring haha.
> 
> ...


 Haha, I think that's an unfair comparison 😂

Though we did a similar thing recently with the Taylors Discovery Triple Staggered Gesha... We had to close down the cupping table and come back the next day without the Gesha messing things up for us.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

DogandHat said:


> Haha, I think that's an unfair comparison 😂
> 
> Though we did a similar thing recently with the Taylors Discovery Triple Staggered Gesha... We had to close down the cupping table and come back the next day without the Gesha messing things up for us.


 Haha! This is exactly what I meant. I have 5 or 6 really decent coffees in at the moment, but this one is skewing everything... Good job it's rare, otherwise I'd be very poor!


----------



## gw368 (Aug 18, 2016)

Man, this stuff really is good...


----------

